# Alternador menor capacidad de amperios/hora que batería (coches).



## alarik (Oct 19, 2011)

Hola, tengo el coche en el taller audi y me urge conocer este dato lo antes posible. Ni siquiera tengo tiempo para buscar por el foro si ya está el tema asi que ruego me perdonen la urgencia de las circustancias.

La batería de mi audi A3 de 4 años se ha *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* por lo visto (curiosamente 1 semana después de haber realizado una instalación de car-audio) y en el taller me comunican que hay que cambiarla. Me han dicho que debido a mi instalación, van a cambiarme mi bateria de 45 amp/h por una de 71 amp/h.

He comunicado al mecánico (es la casa oficial audi) que tenia entendido que no se puede instalar una batería de mayor amperaje por hora a un alterandor que suministra menos, ya que se estropea el alternador.

Me han negado esto, dicen que no pasa nada y en internet se comenta de todo. Ruego me saquen lo antes posible de esta duda y me expliquen el por qué para darles credibilidad, ya que temo una metedura de pata profesional que acabe pagando yo.

Mil gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 19, 2011)

si se puede...y no es tan complicado, sólo que le va a tomar algo más de tiempo cargarla completa.


----------



## alarik (Oct 19, 2011)

Por tener más amperios totales ya se que no pasa nada. La cosa está en tener mayor capacidad de suministro (amperios por hora) que el alternador. Lei que jodería el alternador a la larga...


Aclarando esto, estás totalmente seguro de que es asi? de que no ocurre nada? por qué?

Perdona mi insistencia


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 19, 2011)

El vehículo va a consumir la energía que necesite en cada momento.

Toda la energía que consume el vehículo es de corriente contínua, y sale de la batería.

Dado que el alternador (como su nombre lo indica) genera corriente alterna, luego se rectifica y va a la batería...no creo que el consumo del propio auto (para el cual está diseñado dicho alternador) rompa el alternador.

En el último de los casos...intenta por todos los medios colocarle la misma bateria que traia de fabrica, y anda olvidandote de tu equipo de música (pues el problema debe estar en el equipito)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

O andá evaluando la posibilidad de seguir escuchando muy fuerte y también reemplazar el alternador.

Saludos !


----------



## alarik (Oct 19, 2011)

reemplazar el alternador es carísimo. Solo busco saber si se puede poner una bateria de mayor amperios/hora (no amperios totales) sin q*UE* se *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* el alternador a la larga. Por que si no, compro otra igual q*UE* la q*UE* estaba.

Prefiero poner 1 etapa menos, a tener q*UE* cambiar el alternador.

Más opiniones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2011)

alarik dijo:


> Solo busco saber si se puede poner una bateria de mayor amperios/hora (no amperios totales) sin q se joda el alternador a la larga


 

Si se puede y nada pasa


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 19, 2011)

> si se puede...y no es tan complicado, sólo que le va a tomar algo más de tiempo cargarla completa.





> Si se puede y nada pasa



Saludos compañeros 

Aqui comentando mi experiencia

En mi  auto (jetta 2008) tenia un problema de duracion de la bateria por consecuencia del equipo de sonido, el tecnico de la agencia me sugirio cambiar la bateria por una de mayor capacidad, logicamente mas cara que la original, asi que le cambie la bateria por una de mayor capacidad (Hi Tec), al principio me daba topes en la cabeza, porque parecia durar lo mismo,despues de una semana aproximadamente note la gran diferencia, con el equipo encendido como 3 horas el auto arranco normalmente y sin ningun esfuerzo (antes del cambio de bateria solo duraba como 45 min y el estereo se apagaba)

Esto fue hace año y medio, hasta ahora todo bien con el alternador y la bateria, por eso pienso lo mismo que los compañeros *no pasa nada * 

Saludos


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 19, 2011)

Otro que te dice que no pasa nada. Yo tengo una batería de 75 A y mi coche usaba una de 55A.
Esa es la capacidad máxima que puede cargar la batería, no por eso el alternador te va a dar mas corriente. El alternador tiene un regulador de carga que está regulado para la velocidad del coche, y carga mas o menos según el estado de la batería. En realidad la salida del alternador es la suficiente para alimentar los consumos habituales del coche. Si le ponés mas carga se va a descargar el acumulador pero no le hará nada al alternador. Ponele una batería mas grande sin miedo y despues me contas los resultados.


----------



## alarik (Oct 20, 2011)

ok gracias a todos. He llamado a audi españa (a la central) para q*UE* los ingenieros me digan q*UE* opinan del tema ya que les compré el coche y t*A*mb*IÉN* lo llevo a sus talleres. A ver si me llaman esta tarde y me comentan.

Lo que digan ellos va a ser la absoluta razón  así que cuando me digan os comento. De todas formas si no me llamaran voy a comprar la grande dadas vuestras opiniones. 

Gracias a todos otra vez


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 20, 2011)

Una cosa, según las normas de Foros de Electrónica está prohibido el lenguaje SMS (q; tmb). Por favor edítalos (no quiero reportar el mensaje)


----------



## alarik (Oct 26, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Pues perdón por lo del lenguaje SMS. Estoy ya tan acostumbrado a leer barbaridades ortográficas por internet, que uno al final se acaba adaptando al medio en el que se comunica.

Después de llamar a Audi España, me han dicho que no pasa absolutamente nada por instalar una batería mayor. 

Es de interés añadir que primero se pusieron en contacto con mi taller particular oficial para enterarse de todo (qué me habían dicho ellos, etc.), ahí queda...

Saludos!


----------

